
Single-wire electric power system for renewable-based electric grid (2002) [pdf] - childintime
http://ptp.irb.hr/upload/mape/solari/07_Dmitry_S_Strebkov_SINGLE-WIRE_ELECTRIC_POWER_SYSTEM_FOR_RE.pdf
======
userbinator
I thought it was SWER ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
wire_earth_return](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-wire_earth_return) )
but in fact it's something closer to "radio current", as explained in this
20-year-old(!) article:

[http://amasci.com/tesla/tmistk.html](http://amasci.com/tesla/tmistk.html)

The biggest problem I see with this is that it will cause a lot of radio
interference --- a long wire with that much power going through it at the
frequencies they use will basically act like an antenna.

~~~
baybal2
put it into a waveguide

~~~
sjruckle
Like coaxial cable?

~~~
baybal2
Yes, but then you just replace one type of loss for another, as I just
understood.

The currents induced in the waveguide itself will be dissipating the power.

------
baybal2
Chinese BYD has been trying for years to make an overhead wires free
trolleybuses with this technology.

The main advantage is if you make it to operate high enough frequency, this
should theoretically be safe to walk on, or at least safe to drive over.

Given that it will soon be 7th years since they first announced that, and
there is nothing they offer on the market, there might have been some
showstopper issue with it

------
ykevinator
Can someone help me understand the importance of this? Seems big but I just
don't have the expertise to estimate the significance.

~~~
rini17
Explanation using my half forgotten physics course: Apparently they are using
the overhead wire as waveguide, with high frequency, using only its
capacitance, thus avoiding ohmic losses. There are losses only from dielectric
polarization, which they claim to be much less than ohmic loss in standard
transmission.

~~~
ykevinator
Thanks for spending the time but can you give me the 3rd grade explanation?

~~~
twtw
Gets energy from the power plant to your light bulb without heating up stuff
along the way quite as much.

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "It was experimentally proved that SWEPS has quasi-superconductivity
property for reactive capacitive current flow along the line even at high
operation temperature of the electric conductor."

------
mdorazio
For some reason I thought they had found a way to do DC current over a single
wire. This is a way to get AC transmission using latent capacitance in the
line if I'm understanding correctly. Still very interesting, but not what I
was expecting.

~~~
jpm_sd
Single wire DC transmission is a solved problem.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
wire_earth_return#In_HV...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
wire_earth_return#In_HVDC_systems)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
voltage_direct_current#Mo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
voltage_direct_current#Monopole)

~~~
mdorazio
Yes, but SWER uses the Earth as the return (as the acronym suggests), whereas
the research paper title implies using only the wire itself.

------
berbec
Serious question: was needing two wires holding us back?

~~~
csours
Presumably, if you one use one wire, you will save half your money.

~~~
teraflop
Not only that, but if you have two wires at a high potential difference on
poles, you have to be careful to keep them separated, even under adverse
conditions e.g. high winds.

Presumably, ensuring adequate clearance between a single wire and the ground
is comparatively easier.

------
innagadadavida
With such high power, how can you do maintenance work on these systems? With
two wire systems, it is at least possible to avoid ground and short circuits.

------
twtw
Tangential, but the formatting on this is awful. It's like a high school lab
report - every equation is a different size and aligned differently.

------
s800
Quasi-superconducting?

------
speps
Research Gate is horrible please replace link with [1].

[1]
[http://ptp.irb.hr/upload/mape/solari/07_Dmitry_S_Strebkov_SI...](http://ptp.irb.hr/upload/mape/solari/07_Dmitry_S_Strebkov_SINGLE-
WIRE_ELECTRIC_POWER_SYSTEM_FOR_RE.pdf)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link from
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/265403756_SINGLE-
WI...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/265403756_SINGLE-
WIRE_ELECTRIC_POWER_SYSTEM_FOR_RENEWABLE-BASED_ELECTRIC_GRID).

~~~
speps
It should also be 2002 instead of 2018.

~~~
sctb
Updated! Thanks.

